# Rugby Union (200-400 VR II First outing)



## Formatted (Mar 10, 2011)

Had my first real chance to do some stuff with the  200-400 f4 VR II Nikkor and the D3s. The auto-focus is fantastic, fastest lens I've ever used, faster even than the 600mm f4. I had 2 duds out of 120 over the course of 40 minutes, and the weather wasn't fantastic either.

I've got a couple of shots that I can share with you the rest with be going up in a gallery. But thought I would share a few just to give you an idea of what its capable of.

#1



Scrum Half (Bradford)
_Camera	_Nikon D3S
_Exposure	_0.001 sec (1/800)
_Aperture	_f/4.0
_Focal Length	_360 mm
_ISO Speed	_1000

#2



Battle of the Scrum halfs 
_Camera	_Nikon D3S
_Exposure	_0.001 sec (1/800)
_Aperture	_f/4.0
_Focal Length_	400 mm
_ISO Speed_	1000

#3



Scrum Half (Dorset) 
_Camera	_Nikon D3S
_Exposure	_0.001 sec (1/800)
_Aperture	_f/4.0
_Focal Length_	210 mm
_ISO Speed_	1000

Just for fun!



Run! 
Although this isn't the nicest picture in the world it did make me laugh, bit of a "Run Forest, Run" moment. Shortly after this photo was taken he was flattened by the large second row on the right.​



C&C is always appreciated.


----------



## chris02 (Mar 10, 2011)

I take a lot of rugby shots and use my 70-300 vr also works well.

great shots by the way.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 10, 2011)

The only one that catches my eye and has peak action is #2 but i would have quickly turn my camera to portrait


----------

